# Product Improvements: Safari Web Browser



## PXL Transmitter (Jan 8, 2003)

Dear folks,

I believe the presentation yesterday at Macworld Expo was very surprising and inspiring as well. Good job!

I was very curious about the introduction of your own Safari Web Browser since I have been wondering the past years, why Apple did not take the challenge to develop its own web browser.

I downloaded your beta version just a few seconds after the keynote of Steve.

Here are some my personal impressions and recommendations:

Overall speed:
-----------------

I believe your web browser is really, really fast. Short said, the speed of loading web pages really rocks guys!

GIF animations:
-------------------

I was especially surprised by the smooth, fluid and speedy appearance of GIF animations. Especially when you have several GIF animations on one single web page.

Javascript:
-------------

The speed of rollover javascript effects is also very amazing! Great folks!

Spin back button:
---------------------

very useful and functional feature. I believe internet users will understand the real benefit of this feature after some weeks of experience with the Safari Web Browser.


Bugs Reports:
-----------------

1. CSS layers and z-index:
I have noticed some severe problems with web pages which make use of CSS layers and the z-index attribute.

The layers are not shown correctly in their z-index layer composition even though the z-index has been specified correctly in my HTML document.

2. GIF animations + rollovers
GIF animations do not play correctly in combination with javascript rollovers.

3. DHTML and layer animations
Layer animations do not work properly under Safari 0.8. I believe the browser still needs some major improvements on this concern. I would like DHTML layer animations to play as smoothly and speedy as GIF animations.

4. Pop-up windows via Javascript
Browser windows are not centered on my screen even though I have applied a javascript which should show up the new browser window on the centre of my display.

5. Pop-up window sizes and Javascript
I have noticed that browser window sizes do not appear in their correct window size even though I have specified the correct widths and heights for my new browser window via Javascript.


Product improvements and feature requests:
------------------------------------------------------

1.
I am missing the "customize toolbar" function in Safari which is available for most other applications. Moving and organizing browser navigation buttons for example ... being able to move the "Bookmarks bar" from top to the bottom ...

2.
Try to offer different "themes" for your Safari Web Browser in the near future. Place a translucent background image for the navigation, bookmarks and status bar for example. The browser looks a bit "naked" at this state of development. Use different button designs and translucent beackground designs.

OR even better:

Let users use their own button designs and background images. For example, let users drag & drop their button and background images into the "Customize Toolbar" palette for changing the appearance of navigation buttons and translucent background graphics. Users would love it!

3.
The "Bookmarks View" does not make use of any contextual menues at the present time. I would like to use contectual menues for adding folders for example.

4.
I would like to choose my own applications for contectual menue entries in your web browser application.

Such as for example:

"View image in Adobe Photoshop"
"View source in Adobe GoLive"

5.
I am personally not quite satisfied with the positioning of your logo for SSL encryption. It currently appears in the top right corner of your window title bar which does not fit at all into your MacOS X UI concept! The logo is not clear and visible enough for users on my opinion.

6.
I can add bookmarks via drag & drop from my "Finder" to your "Bookmarks bar". Why shouldn´t I be able to drag and drop a bookmark entry from the "Bookmarks bar" to my "Finder" ... or drag a "Bookmarks bar" entry into my mail client for example.



Okay, that´s it so far. Keep up the good work!


graphically and sincerely yours,

PXL Transmitter


----------

